# Looking for Japanese jujjutsu school in south dallas/south forth Tx.



## jwmims (Jul 30, 2013)

I am looking for a Japanese jujustu school around the south Dallas or South Forth Worth  Texas area.I have only found one thats in driving range for me,it is
seibukan jujutsu,i dont know much about that style,the website is ijofnorthtx.com,,anyone have any input on this style?Does anyone know of a good jujutsu
in my area?If the teacher is good i do mind training in their backyard.Any and all advice is most welcome,
Thank you,
James


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi James,
I've not heard of their instructor, but what I read of their art seems decent. The best part is they say you can have two trial classes for free. I think you should take advantage of the free trial classes and see for yourself if you like the instructor and the dojo, and see if he seems competent. The only other Japanese jujutsu group that I know of meets at SMU in north Dallas.

Good luck.


----------

